# hawaii tips???



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So as usual we are on a very micro budget. We were going to be married in Hawaii and that didn't happen. Fast forward almost 6 yrs never a vacation and now we're trying to go to hawaii. I'm looking at Sep or Oct. Checking orbitz, hawaiian air for flight and hotel information. It seems we won't be able to get that at under 2K at least for 2 of us. Not to mention car, food and he wants to see all the memorials etc. Have any ideas??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have no ideas, but hope it works out! I'd love to go to Hawaii someday!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a idea for ya , *Take Me !!!!*


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I live here. LOL

Let me know if you hip up the east side of the big island and we'll go to lunch.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna said:


> I live here. LOL
> 
> Let me know if you hip up the east side of the big island and we'll go to lunch.


Well , la de da 
I want to see your goats and parrots if I ever get lucky enough to get there 
Then we can do lunch :leap:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I've have wanted to go since I was a teenager. My mother got married there, and went again 2 yrs ago. 
Dayna, I'm still trying to figure finances and look at the different islands. I'd like to go to the big island and maui. Hubby of course wants Oahu, for all the historical sites; oh and he wants a luau. I don't particularly want to stay in waikiki- I'm boring not big on the major shopping or night life. I would like the beach, snorkling, and if it were me I'd love to be on an unbeaten path. So Dayna with all that criteria what's my best course of action? 
Laura I'd take you just to have a side kick if I could.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think Maui, while more expensive than the Big Island, might be what you are looking for. I hate Oahu! lol It's too hot and busy.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Hmm, I know we have to do part on oahu for the arizona and what not. I'll have to look at the jump flights to Maui and Big Island. I've always been more interested in the Big Island.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I love love love Hawaii. Maui is my favorite place in the whole world, and I've been a lot of places lol. My husband and I got married there.  But I also really like Oahu (but only for a day or two - I get tired of the crowds very quickly) and the big island. 

My recommendation for a trip like that is to use a travel agent. They can get Hawaii trips through wholesalers generally, and you'll get a better deal than you would by putting the whole thing together yourself online. Plus, most travel agents have either been to Hawaii or have a good understanding of the area and can recommend good hotels and/or condos that are nice but not too expensive. I used to work as a travel agent, and Hawaii was my specialty.  I can give the number of a great travel agency in Kirkland if you want. They of course are quite a ways from you, but everything can be done over the phone or via email. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Well , la de da
> I want to see your goats and parrots if I ever get lucky enough to get there
> Then we can do lunch :leap:


WELL???? When ya coming?????


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

mtmom, I would have thought the travel agent would've been much more than doing it on line. When I went to Florida I did it online and it was cheaper. I would like the name of the travel agents. 
Dayna where are you guys on the big island?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

We live in Keaau. It's on the East Side of Da Big Island.  The Hilo side. The Kona side has great beaches, but is too hot for me. I prefer the green rainy side.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Dayna, i concur. green and rainy is the way to go. and drive to the beaches.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

If I was living there I'd go to the middle of hot and green rainy.  Rainy, humidity here comes the 'frizz' !


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Green and rainy sounds good. I would love to go to Hawaii, but not for the beaches, I love beaches but I can see those in florida, I want to see the mountains and the waterfalls and the stuff like that.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We have beaches here on the west coast too. I did go to clearwtrbeach florida one year and the sunset and white beach was great. I've always wanted to see hawaii's beaches, I love salt water and want to snorkle if not scuba dive, water falls, rain forest (well at least for hawaii), and of course the sunset I think the sunset easily beats my west coast beach. I love the clear blue water we don't have that here. I'm still watching hawaii 5-o just to drool


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The best time to get a flight is 8-5 days before you want to leave any earlier and it skyrockets. I got my flight to Maui for $375 round trip. If you can check different times of the week too and don't fly in the same day you fly out such as Saturday to Saturday. Also don't pay for your seats. Pick them the day of or day before you leave and you can get them for free. Sometimes they are even prime places and you don't have to pay $35(depending on the airline I normally fly Delta or American Airlines).


----------

